

When Psychotherapy Goes Wrong - kylehansen
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/04/when-psychotherapy-goes-wrong.html

======
lutusp
Excellent article. What I find surprising about many psychological studies is
that they try to analyze why a particular therapy works or doesn't work, but
no one seems motivated to find out why -- to shape a scientific, testable
theory about therapy. This applies with equal justice to psychology itself --
it's nearly all description without explanation. This may explain why
psychology is gradually being eclipsed by neuroscience.

Related: <http://arachnoid.com/building_science>

